# [SOLVED:]no wireless extensions- broadcom problem?

## floops

hi- am having trouble with wireless-

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

does not seem to see a wireless card at all, ifconfig only sees the above as well

I have an intel mini-wireless 1501 card which seems to be a Broadcom 4313 card.

lspci seems to call it a 4727 card

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0126 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c49 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

09:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Device 13f7 (rev 05)

09:00.1 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8321 (rev 05)

09:00.2 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8331 (rev 05)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

I installed every b43 thing I could in the kernel to try and cover it.

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance- please note I am pretty new so speak slowlyLast edited by floops on Tue Jan 17, 2012 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keenblade

Take a look at  this post .You are experiencing the same problem. You have to use brcmsmac in the kernel stagging drivers. I am very happy with it. Or you can use binary net-wireless/broadcom-sta drivers, as well.

I suggest first try opensource  brcmsmac driver. 

Also you need the firmware. I had created an ebuild at f.f.o named net-wireless/brcm-firmware-9999.ebuild.

----------

## floops

Finally found success- wlan0 now appears using the brcmsmac- the link was very helpful- I just needed to understand it all and be more careful-

Thanks so much for your help

Resolved

----------

